# How often do you clean 22



## Mr. Longbeard (Aug 4, 2012)

I shoot a lot and get tired of cleaning my 22's...


----------



## Trapper Glatzer (Aug 29, 2012)

If you find it a chore cleaning your .22's, don't borrow a tool from me.  I look at it like you borrow a tool from someone and don't bother to clean it when you give it back. I clean my rifles and pistols after each use so they will be no excuses when I need them to function whether it be for personal safety, paper punching or for hunting. My paper punchers are cleaned after each 10 shot groups. Now that would kill you. LOL....


----------



## Carl4th (Aug 30, 2012)

I've heard that if you clean your gun to often your shot will be off that's just what I have heard I rarely clean my rifle and I have yet to have my gun jam and my shots are still consistent


----------



## devin25gun (Aug 30, 2012)

I have never cleaned my 10/22 barrels and they still shoot sub moa.  Only when they won't extract a shell do I clean the action and chamber only.  Don't like using brushes or solvent in my rifle's.  Have never had a issue of inaccuracy.  22 don't shoot fast enough to have to worry about pulling shots.  Even if it does just keep pulling the trigger.


----------



## BANDT (Aug 30, 2012)

cleaned my hunting .22 for the first time last week. I have owned it for years and probably have shot hundreds of rounds through it with never one problem. 

I have a Tactical .22 also for paper punching that I clean everytime I finish using it..so it just depends


----------



## Chuck Terry (Aug 30, 2012)

When it stops shooting right - LOL!


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 30, 2012)

What, Your Supposed To Clean Um?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 30, 2012)

Whenever I feel like it, maybe once yearly for my 10/22, a little more often for the MKII.


----------



## teneyedoc (Aug 31, 2012)

I clean the action of my 10/22's and mkIII every thousand rounds or so, more often if i've been using a silencer on them.  I'll run a boresnake through them occasionally, but I'll only clean the barrel with a brush and solvent if the shots start not going where they are supposed too.  I wipe the bolt down on my CZ, and the metal surfaces on the outside of the firearms get wiped with a rag soaked in CLP before they go in the safe.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 1, 2012)

when i ever i have a chance and think about it mostly clean the action rub down with oil usualy do that last week or 2 of summer


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 5, 2012)

*Never*

I got a papoose that I have coon and squirrel hunted with for years and only clean the action when it quits spitting out he shells.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 5, 2012)

my 22 handguns after each time I take it to the range, My rifles every 200-500 rds.


----------



## pushplow (Sep 5, 2012)

My 10/22 was clean when I bought it 25+ years ago, but it don't get used much. It'll still "punch paper" and never miss a lick!


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 13, 2012)

*Cleaning suprise*

Last year I finally got around to really cleaning the bore.
I was suprised to see a metal insert finally come out which turned out to be of lead which had formed in the rifling.
Weird looking.
 Thought I had broke -off the brass rod,it was so hard to get out.
Still shoots the same!


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 13, 2012)

*Gun type*



Dusty Roads said:


> Last year I finally got around to really cleaning the bore.
> I was suprised to see a metal insert finally come out which turned out to be of lead which had formed in the rifling.
> Weird looking.
> Thought I had broke -off the brass rod,it was so hard to get out.
> Still shoots the same!



Ruger 10/22 ss


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 13, 2012)

When the ol marlin coon huntin. 22 starts jamming bad. I clean it. So I've had to clean it once in bout 15 yrs. It lives its entire life in the top of a dusty dogbox. Prolly have to clean it again pretty soon.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Oct 1, 2012)

I clean my .22 LR and .22 WMR every time its shot.  it shoots sub MOA clean cold barrel every time.  i use the bore snake only if its been a few shots.  if its a range session, i break it down and thoroughly clean it.


----------



## HossBog (Oct 6, 2012)

I like to keep mine fairly clean, but not after each use. I have a Ruger Mark II .22 target semi-auto, and have read to NOT clean that thing! They say the "normal" person cannot get it back together. So, really, I should be able to put it together blindfolded...


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 11, 2012)

donnie mac said:


> I got a papoose that I have coon and squirrel hunted with for years and only clean the action when it quits spitting out he shells.



Best coon and squirrel gun out there ive hunted with one for years ive had it froze over from falling in a creek coonhuntin when its 18 degrees outside I clean my 22s about twice a year not counting wipeing them down


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 12, 2012)

If you shoot it regularly, just clean it when accuracy or reliability suffers.  If you shoot it and might not shoot it again for months, go ahead and clean it.  

Also, if you are tired of cleaning it, get a .22 Bore Snake.  FANTASTIC product.  Cleans your barrel in about 10 seconds.  Great for in field or at camp when you don't wanna bring a cleaning kit.


----------



## olhippie (Oct 17, 2012)

Lots of good advice here! I believe more .22RF. are damaged in accuracy by improper cleaning (Especially from the muzzle!) than are ever affected by leaving them alone! 22 rf's have soft lead lubed bullets, and require little cleaning . Autoloaders, or any action type that requires cleaning from the muzzle, are particularly easy to damage at the barrel crown, which is a sure way to degrade the accuracy of the gun. Of course rifles firing harder jacketed bullets collect fouling in the lands and grooves of the rifling which requires more frequent cleaning in order to maintain their best accuracy.


----------



## Woodsman60 (Oct 17, 2012)

I only clean my 22 rifles and hand guns, when they start jamming up. Ive 22 revolvers thats never had more than a bore brush down the barrel. I just shoot them, and clean them when I get bored. No sense in over doing it, unless your 1 of those peaple, that always have to fiddle with there guns.


----------



## javery (Oct 17, 2012)

I clean mine after each use,takes up some time but I'm not gonna buy one and let it set up filthy.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Oct 29, 2012)

like never


----------



## fireretriever (Oct 30, 2012)

Ottis cleaning kit. Cleans from breech to muzzle is fast and easy. Got one for my AR and now have one for everything. My 10/22 coon gun gets cleaned maybe twice a year.


----------



## 021 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mine are cleaned every time they are used.


----------

